# Fenster ohne Rahmen



## BG85 (7. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit das JFrame ohne Rahmen zu "zeichnen"?

Ich habe mich bereits informiert und festgestellt das dies
mit der java.awt.window möglich ist.

Jedoch habe ich die Anforderung die GUI aus reinen Swing Komponenten aufzubauen.


Kennt hierzu jemand eine Lösung?

Danke im Vorraus
BG


----------



## Beni (7. Jun 2008)

JWindow?

Oder auch ein JFrame/JDialog mit:

```
JFrame frame = new JFrame();
    frame.setUndecorated(true);
    frame.getRootPane().setWindowDecorationStyle(JRootPane.NONE);
```


----------



## BG85 (7. Jun 2008)

frame.setUndecorated(true); 


Genau das hab ich gesucht. Ist mir beim durchschauen der Funktionen von JFrame garnicht aufgefallen.
1000 Dank.

BG


----------

